#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Do Failures Have Benefits?

## Bhavya

I know failures are no fun, But there is a saying that own learned lessons are hard to forget , our failures are such lessons.
Failures make us strong,discipline,mature and make us ready to face challenges in life.
failures are stepping stones in our success path, so don't get discourage by your failures. Make your success path strong by the lessons you learned from your every failures.

you all may know J.K Rowling the author of harry potter series but you might not know the struggles she went through before she became success.
Her Marriage was failed, She was jobless with a dependent daughter and diagnosed with clinic depression and contemplated suicide but these failures were never stop her from writing harry potter book in manual type writer.

her first harry potter book was rejected by 12 publishing houses. before it finally published.
she failed but she failed like a child and kept on trying until she reached her goal.

Here, i am sharing the video of J.K Rowling speech " The Fringe benefits of failures"





PS: Do watch it Buddies, i am sure you will inspired by her speech ,share your feed backs in the comments !

----------


## Dhiya

Yes, Absolutely failures give a path to a huge success. I got lower results in 1st year 2nd semester than 1st year, 1st semester. That's why, I work hard for the exam. Finally, I achieved my best results inth 2nd year 2nd semester. Those failures make us more strong than previous for our huge success. That is damn true. :yes:

----------


## harshanas

> I know failures are no fun, But there is a saying that own learned lessons are hard to forget , our failures are such lessons.
> Failures make us strong,discipline,mature and make us ready to face challenges in life.
> failures are stepping stones in our success path, so don't get discourage by your failures. Make your success path strong by the lessons you learned from your every failures.
> 
> you all may know J.K Rowling the author of harry potter series but you might not know the struggles she went through before she became success.
> Her Marriage was failed, She was jobless with a dependent daughter and diagnosed with clinic depression and contemplated suicide but these failures were never stop her from writing harry potter book in manual type writer.
> 
> her first harry potter book was rejected by 12 publishing houses. before it finally published.
> she failed but she failed like a child and kept on trying until she reached her goal.
> ...


Thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## Medusa

It's very inspiring. But i have a problem when i see a inspiring video or speech i get fire but it last only that hours after that i give up. :Frown:  what can i do for it?

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, Absolutely failures give a path to a huge success. I got lower results in 1st year 2nd semester than 1st year, 1st semester. That's why, I work hard for the exam. Finally, I achieved my best results inth 2nd year 2nd semester. Those failures make us more strong than previous for our huge success. That is damn true.


Yeah Thenuka,
If we get the success without failures we can't realize the worth of our success,actually failures are not only teach lessons they're giving values to our success.
If we get everything without struggles or failures life will be boring  :Cool:

----------


## Bhavya

> It's very inspiring. But i have a problem when i see a inspiring video or speech i get fire but it last only that hours after that i give up. what can i do for it?


Hi premisha,
Only watching inspiring videos is not enough. you should practice their advice in your day to day life, if you practice something daily it will become your habit,Our habits make our success road fastest.
you never change your life until you change something that you do daily,so try change a day at a time and practice that change daily ,then it will become your habit.
Hope i helped you.

----------


## Medusa

Yes it means a lot. Thank you Parijat. i will try to follow your ideas. :Thumbs:

----------


## Katren

> I know failures are no fun, But there is a saying that own learned lessons are hard to forget , our failures are such lessons.
> Failures make us strong,discipline,mature and make us ready to face challenges in life.
> failures are stepping stones in our success path, so don't get discourage by your failures. Make your success path strong by the lessons you learned from your every failures.
> 
> you all may know J.K Rowling the author of harry potter series but you might not know the struggles she went through before she became success.
> Her Marriage was failed, She was jobless with a dependent daughter and diagnosed with clinic depression and contemplated suicide but these failures were never stop her from writing harry potter book in manual type writer.
> 
> her first harry potter book was rejected by 12 publishing houses. before it finally published.
> she failed but she failed like a child and kept on trying until she reached her goal.
> ...



Yes, You are right Parijat. It's one of the inspiring information you have shared. Failure can actually be a good thing. because this is a best way to learn more from our failures and mistakes. First, we need to accept our failure then take some time to analyze why we failed. Finally, the most important point is to learn from our mistakes. It's my own experienced in my life. Definitely, we can do better in next time  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes it means a lot. Thank you Parijat. i will try to follow your ideas.


All the best  :Thumbs: , sure You will get succeed in it if you follow the method. I myself followed and succeed.

----------


## Moana

I heard that JK Rowling gave all her profits from the Harry Potter series to an orphanage and I also read in an article that before publishing the Harry Potter series it got ignored by many companies over 15 times.

----------


## Bhavya

> I heard that JK Rowling gave all her profits from the Harry Potter series to an orphanage and I also read in an article that before publishing the Harry Potter series it got ignored by many companies over 15 times.


 Her first harry potter book got rejected by 12 Publishing houses before it was finally published by Bloomsbury,the publisher of all the harry potter books in the united kingdom.

----------


## Dhiya

That's right parijat, Failures boost us to be more perfect.

----------


## Bhavya

> That's right parijat, Failures boost us to be more perfect.


 yeah absolutely, as i said failures are stepping stones in our success path which make us strong ,wise and closer to our success.

----------


## Arthi

yes,
Failure is the reflection of trying and person who met lot of failures will not afraid to try new things. In my life i faced lot of failures but those failures are the reason for my twin success. Failures are good because it shows you where you shouldn't be, it's a chance to reexamine and come back stronger with better reasoning and no matter how hard it may be know that failure simply means you get another shot to try it all again. This is how i see failures.

----------


## Moana

yeah! this is what I meant , lol I said 15 right? SORRY!!

----------


## Bhavya

> yes,
> Failure is the reflection of trying and person who met lot of failures will not afraid to try new things. In my life i faced lot of failures but those failures are the reason for my twin success. Failures are good because it shows you where you shouldn't be, it's a chance to reexamine and come back stronger with better reasoning and no matter how hard it may be know that failure simply means you get another shot to try it all again. This is how i see failures.


Great, thank you for sharing your thoughts karthika.
Through failures we can discover our inner strength,which will vanish our fear to face new challenges.
Success makes you happy but failures makes you wise

----------


## Shamee

> I know failures are no fun, But there is a saying that own learned lessons are hard to forget , our failures are such lessons.
> Failures make us strong,discipline,mature and make us ready to face challenges in life.
> failures are stepping stones in our success path, so don't get discourage by your failures. Make your success path strong by the lessons you learned from your every failures.
> 
> you all may know J.K Rowling the author of harry potter series but you might not know the struggles she went through before she became success.
> Her Marriage was failed, She was jobless with a dependent daughter and diagnosed with clinic depression and contemplated suicide but these failures were never stop her from writing harry potter book in manual type writer.
> 
> her first harry potter book was rejected by 12 publishing houses. before it finally published.
> she failed but she failed like a child and kept on trying until she reached her goal.
> ...


Thanks for sharing!!! Failures teaches us many lessons and makes us strong. But the thing is, we have to correct our mistakes and be sure they won't happen next time. Whenever the failures come behind you, fight with it, try your maximum to win and if you loss it take it as a lesson. Be sure it won't affect your heart and let it to refresh your mind😊

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks for sharing!!! Failures teaches us many lessons and makes us strong. But the thing is, we have to correct our mistakes and be sure they won't happen next time. Whenever the failures come behind you, fight with it, try your maximum to win and if you loss it take it as a lesson. Be sure it won't affect your heart and let it to refresh your mind


Couldn't agree more,
As you said we have to follow the lesson we learned from our failures , then only we reach our goals quickly.

----------


## Bhavya

> yeah! this is what I meant , lol I said 15 right? SORRY!!


 it's ok Shivani, there is no need to be sorry at all  :Thumbs:

----------


## Ritika

Yes it does. People celebrate success and learn from failure._ "Failure is an option here. if things are not failing, you are not innovating enough"_ Elon Musk

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes it does. People celebrate success and learn from failure._ "Failure is an option here. if things are not failing, you are not innovating enough"_ Elon Musk


Very true, thanks for sharing this beautiful quote here, Kirshika.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, You are right Parijat. It's one of the inspiring information you have shared. Failure can actually be a good thing. because this is a best way to learn more from our failures and mistakes. First, we need to accept our failure then take some time to analyze why we failed. Finally, the most important point is to learn from our mistakes. It's my own experienced in my life. Definitely, we can do better in next time


Yeah true, if we didn't accept our failures we can't overcome it and move forward.So as you said accepting our failures is very first and important step in our success path.

----------


## Karikaalan

there is nothing called failiure. you have a goal. we are making the path twards the goal . some people named the hurdles on the way as failure. 12 rejections were some of the hurdles and not failure for Rowling

----------


## Assassin

> I know failures are no fun, But there is a saying that own learned lessons are hard to forget , our failures are such lessons.
> Failures make us strong,discipline,mature and make us ready to face challenges in life.
> failures are stepping stones in our success path, so don't get discourage by your failures. Make your success path strong by the lessons you learned from your every failures.
> 
> you all may know J.K Rowling the author of harry potter series but you might not know the struggles she went through before she became success.
> Her Marriage was failed, She was jobless with a dependent daughter and diagnosed with clinic depression and contemplated suicide but these failures were never stop her from writing harry potter book in manual type writer.
> 
> her first harry potter book was rejected by 12 publishing houses. before it finally published.
> she failed but she failed like a child and kept on trying until she reached her goal.
> ...


If you learn something from your failure, that's the biggest benefit you earn from it. But never let the same flame burn you twice.  :Cool:

----------


## Bhavya

> there is nothing called failiure. you have a goal. we are making the path twards the goal . some people named the hurdles on the way as failure. 12 rejections were some of the hurdles and not failure for Rowling


I agree with you ,we face many obstacles in our success path some of us named it us failure and some named as hurdles,whatever we called it we should make them as a stepping stones in our success path.

----------


## Bhavya

> If you learn something from your failure, that's the biggest benefit you earn from it. But never let the same flame burn you twice.


Couldn't agree more
Not only learning lessons from our failures is enough,we should apply them in our next steps, so that we can avoid the same things happen again.

----------


## Dhiya

Did anyone heard about the failure story from award winning entrepreneur of SriLanka, Mr. Sharanyan Sharma. Here, Story of him for you guys. He shared via *Facebook*. It is an induction story for every entrepreneur who are aggreived from failures.

----------


## Bhavya

> Did anyone heard about the failure story from award winning entrepreneur of SriLanka, Mr. Sharanyan Sharma. Here, Story of him for you guys. He shared via *Facebook*. It is an induction story for every entrepreneur who are aggreived from failures.


It's a very inspirational story ,thank you for sharing this down here.

----------


## Dhiya

You are welcome :heart:

----------

